# HELP! LOST MY CAT! WHAT DO I DO?!



## StReaKeR (May 19, 2006)

EDIT: *SHE"S BEEN FOUND! She was hiding in the garage for 2 days! *

Yesterday my G/F dropped me off at my parents place with the cat in the kennel. This was the first time we took our cat out. My mom was working inside the garage and wanted to see my cat out of the carrier. I set the kennel down and let my cat out slowly to see what she would do. She came out and walked around the garage sniffing things. I started helping my mom with stuff and just kept an eye on my cat. I didnt want to put it back in the Kennel because it had already been in there for almost an hour during the drive. My cat ended up going behind some boxes but I could still see it. Not even a minute goes by and my mom asks me where the cat is. I point toward the boxes and tell her that she is behind there. My mom looks and the cat is no where to be found. We spend a good half hour looking around in the garage and finally assume that she must of walked out while we were not looking. I called up 2 of my friends and for about 2 hours we went around the property, around the block, and rattled every bush we could find. NO CAT! I became worried and called my Girlfriend to give her the bad news. She became very upset and ended up hanging up on me after some harsh words. The only good thing is that in my parents neighborhood there is alot of stray cats soo alot of people leave food out to feed them. The bad thing is that those same cats will probably hurt my cat since we have her wear SOFTPAWS since she is an indoor cat. This is the first time she has ever been outside and I worry if she will be ok out there till she is found. She is only 2 years old. I let all of my mom's neighbors to be on the lookout for her. I made a sign but still havent been able to print out her picture to attach it to it. I live in about 30 minutes away from my parents and cant go search for her again. If I did find her will she walk up to me? Or will I have to chase her down? A friend told me to try the animal shelter in a few days. Anything else I could do? 


FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT LIKE TO READ.

Lost cat at parents place.
Live 30 minutes away and cant go looking for her. 
Cat has lived its whole life indoors. (2 years) 
Cat has soft paws and cant protect itself
How Can I find my cat? 
How Do I catch my cat? 
Will she run if she see's me?
Notified my parents neighbors. 
Will be Checking with Animal Shelters soon. 
Made Sign but need to print out picture.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This is kind of an odd topic to be conducting a poll on.

I wouldn't count on your cat coming up to you. Your cat's probably afraid, disoriented from being in a strange place, and most likely in hiding. In fact, those would be the best places to look: hiding places. Under porches, crawl spaces, garages with doors left open, and so forth. I hope you find her soon, but in the meantime, here's a thread with tips to find a missing cat:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722


----------



## StReaKeR (May 19, 2006)

thanks. Girlfriend is still not talking to me.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

You should keep looking for your cat every moment, the trail will grow cold fast. Good luck.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Any luck today?


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

My son lost his cat, got out of a window, was under the deck hiding. Look in every nook and cranny. My cat got out and he was under the deck too. Both inddor cats. KEep looking,m it could be near, very neaqr!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

As others have said, especially since he's been an indoor cat the likelihood is that he is hiding very close by and very frightened. I wouldn't be surprised if he were still in the garage. They are amazing at hiding when they are scared. It's important to get those signs up (any Kinko's or copy store can print the pics in 2 min) and put them EVERYWHERE, poles, stores, bus stops anywhere you can think of. I hope you read the link Tim gave you as it has all the info you need.
I've got to honest, if I were your girlfriend, I be pretty mad too. It could just be the way you posted but, to me, you come across a little cavalier. If I lost my cat a 30 min trip would not stop me from going back every day to look for him. 
I really hope you find him soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When Cinderella got out recently, after looking and calling for her around the entire block, she was just in the yard next door. Terrified. And angry with me. She did NOT come when I called her, and when I got near enough, she ran past me. Fortunately, the nearest place to duck into was my back yard. She ran under the porch and I thought, great, I'm never going to get her to come in the house. I went up the stairs, ran the can opener, and she finally came up the stairs and inside the house. But she was very, very angry with me because she was so scared.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Try looking for the cat at night with a flashlingt. The light makes their eyes glow and sometimes you can see them better. 

Good Luck.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sorry  , I hope you find your cat, keep us updated!


----------



## StReaKeR (May 19, 2006)

nanook said:


> As others have said, especially since he's been an indoor cat the likelihood is that he is hiding very close by and very frightened. *I wouldn't be surprised if he were still in the garage.* They are amazing at hiding when they are scared. It's important to get those signs up (any Kinko's or copy store can print the pics in 2 min) and put them EVERYWHERE, poles, stores, bus stops anywhere you can think of. I hope you read the link Tim gave you as it has all the info you need.
> I've got to honest, if I were your girlfriend, I be pretty mad too. It could just be the way you posted but, to me, you come across a little cavalier. If I lost my cat a 30 min trip would not stop me from going back every day to look for him.
> I really hope you find him soon.


My girlfriend took the day off today and we drove to Glendale with some cat food and a few of her favorite toys. I open the garage door to show her exacly the last place where she was before she ran off and just from hearing our voices we hear a soft "meow" we look at each other with blank looks on our faces wondering about what we just heard. My G/F finally opens her mouth and calls our cats name "Mittens" she comes out from behind the Fridge in the garage meow over and over looking very frightened. I couldnt believe how good of a job she did of staying quiet and not moving when I was looking all over the 2 days prior. I felt horrible that she spent 2 days without food or water but at least she wasnt hurt by other cats. It took her a good 2 hours to become her normal self once she returned home. 

Thanks for everyone's concern and comments. 


Oh and here's a picture of Mittens wearing her Soft Paws.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, I'm SO glad you found her! That's wonderful news!
P.S. Great photo.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good news!! The return of the prodigal cat!! Everybody party!! :lol: 

And, yes, that IS a great shot.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat! I'm so glad she's home and safe.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

My heart was racing just thinking about trying to find your dear cat! I am SO glad you found her!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay, I'm so glad you found Mittens, what great news and what a lovely cat!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That's truly great mews! ! :jump She's beautiful; looks like she has Snowpaws coloring! 
:kittyball


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is so cute!! Glad you found her.


----------



## StReaKeR (May 19, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> That's truly great mews! ! :jump She's beautiful; looks like she has Snowpaws coloring!
> :kittyball


LOL @ MEWS

Yup! She has very white paws like her mom "BOOTS"


Im just glad i found her cause I know I would of never heard the end of it from my G/F


----------

